# Firearms and Shooting > Shotgunning >  Burnham Sporting Clay Shoot

## madds

South Island Sporting Clay Shooters and  

Southern Shotguns S.I.  PERAZZI agent, 
             proudly presents:

               PERAZZI 100
      Classic SPORTING CLAYs

 A, B, C, N/R Grades and Drawn prizes.
 Perazzi users loyalty prizes.
               PLUS
  One lucky shooter from each grade:
  A mornings hosted shooting Duck Shooting on Canterburys undisputed top pond!!
  Over $3,000 worth of prizes.

$70:00 
26 May 0900
Behind Burnham Military Camp, South of Rolleston

PERAZZI

----------


## R93

I would like to go but it looks like you have to have excess body hair and use a gun to match in order to shoot :Psmiley:

----------


## madds

Oh very droll!!!! It will be your loss, there are some great prizes up for all.
Give thiose smelly 'goats' up for a while and have a good day on the clays!!

----------


## Ground Control

> I would like to go but it looks like you have to have excess body hair and use a gun to match in order to shoot


Just put some Perrazi stickers on your F3 barrels and they will never know , because all the other perrazi shooters will be true to form and be looking at their reflection in any nearby shiny surface that the can find  :-)


Ken

----------


## Ground Control

Before you get all upset at my spelling of Perazzi , for some reason my phone changed it and I can't edit my last post for some reason . I know how you P gun shooters get about such things .


Ken

----------


## R93

> Just put some Perrazi stickers on your F3 barrels and they will never know , because all the other perrazi shooters will be true to form and be looking at their reflection in any nearby shiny surface that the can find  :-)
> 
> 
> Ken


LMFAO! At the reflection comment. But I would not insult my gun like that. I am sure my scores would drop out of shame. :Grin:

----------


## R93

> Before you get all upset at my spelling of Perazzi , for some reason my phone changed it and I can't edit my last post for some reason . I know how you P gun shooters get about such things .
> 
> 
> Ken


 In my gun dictionary, Perazzi is pronounced (POO-AZZ-EEEEEE) :Grin: 

Description: Guns generally used in clay target shooting sports, highly favored by shooters of a lower than average IQ.
Excess body hair (apart from their knuckles) and poor hygiene. 
Can often be recognised on a sporting field by their angry mannerisims. Throwing and waving arms in the air and chucking empty cases into big bins.
Oh and they are generally cheap wine swilling ogers and yell a lot.



For real!! :Grin:

----------


## madds

F3 barrels wouldn't take the weight of those precious red P stickers!
just look at all the Olympic shooting footage, a smattering of Beretta's and the rest PERAZZI'S!!!
Perfect working tool used by professionals that just get the job done and done and done.
I rest my case.

----------


## R93

> F3 barrels wouldn't take the weight of those precious red P stickers!
> just look at all the Olympic shooting footage, a smattering of Beretta's and the rest PERAZZI'S!!!
> Perfect working tool used by professionals that just get the job done and done and done.
> I rest my case.


Mate! You must be working hard, as you usually do of course :Grin:  I expected a whole load more of beat down from that extra sharp and fast wit you normally strike with. 
The olympics is full of muscle memory pansy's that shoot scripted targets no further than 40 yrds, that can whinge and protest if their target wasnt abosoloutly perfect. What am I saying? Thats why they are so popular in the olympics right there. :Psmiley:

----------


## Ground Control

> Mate! You must be working hard, as you usually do of course I expected a whole load more of beat down from that extra sharp and fast wit you normally strike with. 
> The olympics is full of muscle memory pansy's that shoot scripted targets no further than 40 yrds, that can whinge and protest if their target wasnt abosoloutly perfect. What am I saying? Thats why they are so popular in the olympics right there.


Yeah Madds take that  :Grin: 
Now on a more serious note , when are you going to admit your P guns inadequacies ,sell that old clunker, and then buy a Blaser ?


Ken

( PS the shoot does sound like a great idea , and the prize of the duck shoot is a huge oppotunity for someone , I know the pond and some lucky buggers are going to have a ball  . Maybe I could do a Postal shoot from over here so I can enter and be in with a chance  :Have A Nice Day:  . I would encourage everyone to get Burnham and have a great day shooting clays )

----------


## mikee

And here was me thinking Blouser was the correct spelling/pronunciation.  :Grin:  PERAZZI doesn't sound right either, Escort now there's a name for a shotgun :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## R93

> And here was me thinking Blouser was the correct spelling/pronunciation.  PERAZZI doesn't sound right either, Escort now there's a name for a shotgun


If you stopped spending all your coin on dirty escorts, you might be able to get a blaser, Mikee :Thumbsup:

----------


## Ground Control

> If you stopped spending all your coin on dirty escorts, you might be able to get a blaser, Mikee


R93 , I do believe you may be onto something there  . It sounds like an addiction to "long time Boom Boom " from little Asian girls to me .
 :Grin: 

Ken

----------


## R93

> R93 , I do believe you may be onto something there  . It sounds like an addiction to "long time Boom Boom " from little Asian girls to me .
> 
> 
> Ken


Of course there is nothing wrong with that. LBFM's my fav..........before I discovered the bliss of marrige of course :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## mikee

> If you stopped spending all your coin on dirty escorts, you might be able to get a blaser, Mikee


Yeah I know but you know what a dirty escort will cost and it does not get upset if you trade it for another.

----------


## mikee

> Of course there is nothing wrong with that. LBFM's my fav..........before I discovered the bliss of marrige of course


Guys on the platforms I worked called em RPR's. I will not elaborate further as this thread is now way off skew :Grin:

----------


## R93

Depends on what district you purchase her from mikee.  :Wink:  They surprisingly get quite jealous :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## mikee

> Depends on what district you purchase her from mikee.  They surprisingly get quite jealous


enough, it was a long time ago in another life. Been married 18 years now. Don't miss the offshore life only miss the $$ it generated and only having to work 3 months a year.

I am working in CHCH the week before and after but home for the weekend :Grin:  so I'll can't come to the shoot. Generally I only do the H&F shoots and our own club ones. My shootings so terrible Its embarrasing

----------


## madds

Thats a shame!! Even the very best shooters make dicks of themselves, missing the absolute sitters on the end of the barrel.
I agree it can be a bit intimidating seeing all those covered in badges, waring the 'right' glasses and gear, but even they started somewhere. 
I think it's a well reconised fact that Sporting shooting needs more shooters and more involvement, and we do tag ourselves as a friendly bunch with much banter and laughter.
Something only Sporting can do, imagine doing what we do in a DTL match!!!!
Terrible shooting only improves with practice and coaching, we have a good club coach, and the club is willing to help anyone.
It wouldn't worry me if you had a couple of shots at lunch time with our coach, in fact I'd encourage it. 
Try and make one of our winter Compak series or maybe aSporting day later in the year, I guarantee you will become addicted.

----------


## madds

Weathers looking good for the weekend. Don't forget our Perazzi sponsored Sporting shoot at Burnham on Sunday.
Hope a few people can make it for the Sporting shoot!!

----------

